# Newly diagnosed after YEARS or waiting



## AlexGuay (Dec 9, 2011)

Well, where should I start. I could bore all of you with every incident with every doctor in my life, but I wont. First of all I am 22 years old, female, and grew up in Montana. The first memory I have of true stomach problems is when I was 5. I had stomach cramping and could not eat for days, when my mom finally took me in. After being poked for a good 20 minutes, my doctor determined I was so constipated that my intestines were splitting. I was placed on mineral oil and tegament. This worked for a while, until the constipation started. I went to my first GI doctor when I was 15, and after tons of blood tests it was determined I did not have any food allergies. This was all great and dandy, except he could only tell me I had a "bad" stomach. Now, after finally finding a doctor of my choice, I have been diagnosed with alternating IBS. This was a huge releif, as it was determined that my stomach pain was not actually my stomach, but my intestines cramping and twisting. After a trial of bentyl, which I loved, I developed hives and was switched to hyoscyamine which also works well for the stomach cramps. Right now I am hoping to find some more natural ways to help myself, I have recently stopped drinking all alchol and intend to quit smoking by the first of the year which I think is a good start.Thansk everyone for sharing your stories!


----------



## Peppermint15 (Nov 21, 2011)

Welcome Alex! Seems like you've made some good choices lately, and I'm glad to hear (or read, rather) that the hyoscyamine is working well for you Hope these forums can help you find other ways to improve your symptoms!


----------

